# Emulsifying wax????



## Meshale

Help i thought i had another 5lb bag of Emulsifying wax....but what i have are 2 5lb bags of Steric acid!.......what else can i use in place of the E Wax?????....(did i mention i have a show on friday and am making a bunch of lotion tomorrow???) :mad


----------



## Guest

If you have any polysorbate 80 that will work.. 
Barbara


----------



## Meshale

nope don't have any...can i get something at say Hobby Lobby???..would Beeswax work?????


----------



## Meshale

Can i get polysorbate 80 anywhere local???...or only on-line???


----------



## Sondra

you can get the wax at hobby lobby or Wally World I am pretty sure.


----------



## Guest

Beeswax will not work to emsulify your lotion.. e-Wax is what forces the water and oils to stay together... Water and oil don't mix.. so you need something that forces them to stay together.. beeswax is what it says it is wax.... 
Most local stores anywhere do not carry these items, unless there is another soaper, lotion maker near you that can sell you some, or they have a supply house near you..
Barbara


----------



## Sondra

Oh thanks Barb my brain wasn't working there.


----------

